# lecture fichiers xls facile sans Office



## bendev (3 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un pourrait m'orienter pour la lecture d'un fichier xls,un calendrier sur tableur. J'ai un Powerbook G4 avec MAC OS X, Tiger et pas Microsoft Office.  Appleworks ne l'ouvre pas, je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire à part donner de l'argent à ce malheureux Bill Gates qui en a bien besoin en achetant Microsoft Office.
Merci de bien vouloir prendre le temps de répondre à ces questions de débutant ravi sur Mac.
bendev


----------



## xanadu (3 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour
http://www.planamesa.com/neojava/fr/index.php
@ +
 Bienvenue sur macgeneration


----------



## bendev (3 Janvier 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour l'info et la rapidité de réponse,
Je suis en train de le télécharger, mais 400 Mo, c'est un rien lourd, non?
N'y a t-il pas une application plus légère juste pour les fichiers xls ?
Merci


----------



## xanadu (3 Janvier 2006)

bendev a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour l'info et la rapidité de réponse,
> Je suis en train de le télécharger, mais 400 Mo, c'est un rien lourd, non?
> N'y a t-il pas une application plus légère juste pour les fichiers xls ?
> Merci


 Sur le Forum : sujet (entre autres) déjà abordé et bien guidé par notre ami Golf:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75306


----------



## bendev (3 Janvier 2006)

Voilà,j'ai télécharger l'openoffice, ça a l'air de bien fonctionner.
J'ai pu ouvrir mon tableur, c'est un peu lent, mais ça me dépanne bien.
Je me demandais si les utilisateurs d'Excell pourraient ouvrir mes fichiers .sxc
ou faut-il et puis-je les enregistrer en xls ?
Encore merci pour les infos.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2006)

Ah nan, faudra les enregistrer en XLS ou dans un format supporté par Excel (texte séparé "Tab" par exemple).


----------

